# beach finds round rocks with a hole in the center



## hunter2000 (Feb 10, 2013)

While walking on the beach looking for seaglass i found these rocks with a small hole in the center they were found at differnt times close to the same location. Any ideas what they might have been used for?


----------



## hunter2000 (Feb 10, 2013)

another


----------



## hunter2000 (Feb 10, 2013)

one more pic


----------



## ironmountain (Feb 10, 2013)

outside of ufo references, I've found this:

 halfway down or so:

 http://www.high-pasture-cave.org/index.php/latest_finds/comments/137/


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 10, 2013)

I THOUGHT THEY MIGHT BE NET WEIGHTS...BUT WHAT THE HECK DO I KNOW[8|]


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Feb 11, 2013)

looks like extraterrestrial coin.....[] [][][]


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 11, 2013)

I say net wieghts also


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 11, 2013)

Net weights makes sense - but I don't actually know anything about it. Kinda cool, though.


----------



## toddrandolph (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm guessing insulators for knob and tube wiring that have been worn down in the water....but that's only a guess.


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 11, 2013)

I was thinking net weights or spindle whorls, but as IronMountain's link shows, whorls were usually made from soft stone or metal and these 2 pieces look grainy and abrasive which would be bad for the process.

 If they are Native American net weights, you might find some more artifacts in the area. If there are plenty of debitage flakes from stone tool manufacture around there, or other signs of prehistoric site usage then that's what I'd put my money on. Cool finds regardless.


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 11, 2013)

egyptian calculator stones


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 11, 2013)

I was thinking fishing net weights also.Especially since they were found by the sea. But then I came across this on a web search.

 Holy mother of god do you know what you have found!?


----------



## hunter2000 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rick your the best.
 As I blew out the candles on my 50th birthday cake I wished someday I might be able to hang a dig with you.  Seriously
 Bury me in Debris from my dig. The best pic ever
 Thanks for the humor
 However it is important that I put closure to my curiosity


----------



## GEEMAN (Feb 16, 2013)

Do a search for Discoidals and or Chunky stones. Chunky was a game played by late prehistoric and historic native Americans. Most online articles show fancy ones that have been excavated from important native American sites but they come in a variety of sizes , quality and materials.I have found small ones made of broken pottery shards and sandstone. The bigger of the two you pictured is pretty darn close to the few I have found save yours has a hole in it.
 If they are made of limestone, they could also be some sort of weathered fossil like a fish vertebra or ?


----------



## Potlidboy (Feb 17, 2013)

Here's a couple of different Native American (Indian) stones from California...The two bottom stones were used on a drill as a counter balance...to add weight & increase centrifugal force on a reed drill.  The upper stone is a "doughnut stone"...used on the end of a digging  stick either as a hammer or weight for a digging stick. Nice finds! I hope this helps...[]


----------



## Potlidboy (Feb 17, 2013)

This frame contains Native American cook stones, net weights, etc.....
 Again I hope this helps....[]


----------

